# Reduce End splits when cutting naturals?



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just hear a little bit about this and I'm shot on time because it may rain. I'm cutting some natural mesquite into forks. I heard the ends may split if I don't put something on them. So what do I put on the end to prevent splitting? 
Any info is well appreciated


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

They split when they're drying out, not when being cut (at least its never happened to me). You put epoxy or something similar on the ends while its drying.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I misunderstood and rushed to this topic thinking you were giving the answer to this problem!!! Sorry man, I have no solid tips or age-old procedures to offer you...... But It got me thinking... The tips split because they dry-out quicker than the rest, right? I think that I'd (Remember this is a guess!) cut long, and paint or oil the ends.... Soon as a real answer comes in I'm gonna cut me some forks!hehe I've been stashing mulberry branches a while now! Good luck Aries!

Woops! Blades answer must have came in while writing mine. Mine doesn't count anyhow! carry-on


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I would cap the end of the shooter with a copper plumbing cap...epoxy it in place...after you debarked a little of the tips..

Just a idea.....as a old wood worker my self..yes wood does split...That I learned over 40 years ago from a cabinet maker...

Best to you my friend..I am sure you will get it sorted out...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Will wood glue work at all?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut them longer than you plan to use. Brush the ends in melted candle wax and brush wax any other spots where a branch was cut . Candle wax is cheap and easy to remove.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

That should do the trick just fine.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Anything that'll provide an impenetrable moisture barrier will do the job. Keeping the moisture contained to allow slow moisture release (through the length and not through the ends) and drying is the objective.

Then, there's the (high-speed) microwave drying school of thought, but that's a whole other approach. Search "microwave" - "microwave drying" - "drying" - etc in the General Slingshot forum and that should put you into a bunch of stuff to read about nuking green forks. Just don't set the fork, microwave or kitchen on fire (which has come close to happening on a few occasions)...


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Any kind of glue.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use wood glue or latex paint


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

My comment applies to mesquite and whitethorn acacia. I just cut them longer then needed and haven't ever had one crack deep.

For other forks or even the above mentioned, I have heard multiple times of people using wood glue. treefork's suggestion sounds like a great one too.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome, everyone has helped me out a great deal once again. Thank you all very much


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I especially want to thank *Lacumo* for bringing the subject to my attention and saved many of my forks from becoming BBQ wood.
Because I'm all finnish cutting and hours later no signs of splitting.


----------

